

Don't under think it - A postmortem on building a successful iOS app - rubyrescue
http://inaka.net/blog/2012/12/06/dont-under-think-it-part-i/

======
JamesCRR
"A technology project's odds of success are inversely proportional to the
number of customizable settings in version 1 of that product." Great quote,
and my gut feeling is that it is true - I'd really love to see some data here,
even if it's just a few points (apps). Graph of nr of settings vs number of
users for a few similar apps?

~~~
rubyrescue
I would violate all kinds of NDAs to publish that data, but I certainly have
it...

